# Stihl Users



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 14, 2006)

I have recently become a Stihl believer. It started with the ms200T. Now I am in the process of replacing my huskies with Stihl. I bought a ms260 pro today, it killed me to hand it over to the gorillas that work for me but such is life. Any pros/cons to this model I should know about?? Any reccomendations for other must have Stihls??

Please no BS, I know that people are extremely loyal to "their" brand of saws, that's great, I just want to hear from Stihl users.

thanks,

G


----------



## woodchux (Sep 14, 2006)

Good choice...
Get a 460 and you won't be sorry.


----------



## newb (Sep 14, 2006)

AIR FILTERS!!!! Its the most important and overlooked thing you can do for your saws.


----------



## jmack (Sep 14, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I have recently become a Stihl believer. It started with the ms200T. Now I am in the process of replacing my huskies with Stihl. I bought a ms260 pro today, it killed me to hand it over to the gorillas that work for me but such is life. Any pros/cons to this model I should know about?? Any reccomendations for other must have Stihls??
> 
> Please no BS, I know that people are extremely loyal to "their" brand of saws, that's great, I just want to hear from Stihl users.
> 
> ...


066/660


----------



## John464 (Sep 14, 2006)

my crews are equipped with the following saws:

climbing/bucket operator - MS200t
limbing/cutting small stuff- MS260 Pro- 20" bar
bucking- MS440 24" bar, MS460- 28" bar
flush cutting big stumps - MS660- 32"+ bar


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 15, 2006)

I used my friends Ms260 before I ebayed it for hime, just to get the feel and make sure it was in good running order(sat in storage for 2 years) Its a great saw. Its well spoken of by most folks here. Care for it as you diod your huskys, don't drop it or drop a tree on it and it will last a lot of hours, just like any pro medel stihl, husky or similar saw!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 15, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Any reccomendations for other must have Stihls??



Every one in my sig is a must have. But you've got to have a 361 and a 660.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep 460 and you've got my sig! Its a good range of saws.


----------



## Fireaxman (Sep 16, 2006)

I carry the 200t, 260, and 460 everywhere I go. Love 'em dearly. Tried a freind's 361 the other day and wish I had one. More power and less vibration than my 260 for just a little more weight. But I can't justify it until the 260 wears out, and that looks like it just aint gonna happen.


----------



## talon1189 (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your new saw purchase :greenchainsaw: Gotta get a MS361 next  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## tucker943 (Sep 17, 2006)

*stihls*

The 044/440 with a 24inch bar is a great saw. I'll rant and rave like everyone else about the 361 too. Great little critter. Just a suggestion, used saw maybe? The 064 was a great stump cutting saw with a range of bar sizes on it. I'll emphasize the air filters on a Stihl. Not like the huskys. I seldom have to clean my husky filters because obviously, they stay pretty clean on their own. My stihls pretty much need daily attention or sometimes every other day. Especially the big bore saws like the 66. Good luck and dont hesistate to give the 064 a try if you come across one.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 17, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I have recently become a Stihl believer. It started with the ms200T. Now I am in the process of replacing my huskies with Stihl. I bought a ms260 pro today, it killed me to hand it over to the gorillas that work for me but such is life. Any pros/cons to this model I should know about?? Any reccomendations for other must have Stihls??
> 
> Please no BS, I know that people are extremely loyal to "their" brand of saws, that's great, I just want to hear from Stihl users.
> 
> ...


As mentioned, the air filter is bottom of the line, clean it every tankful or so, more often if possible. 
The saw has about the worst anti-vibe of any saw made, so it's best used by the younger, temporary help. Long term employees will just end up with carpel tunnel, tennis elbow and other repetitive use injuries. 
The lack of power will tend to frustrate the operator too, so you'll want to run a 16" bar, maybe 18", but only with .325 chain. The motor and motor mounts can't handle more.
Modifying saws is something I generally discourage, but in this case, it's that or eBay.
The one good thing about the saw is also a very bad thing, they last a long time.
Congratulations on your new $450 boat anchor/wheel chock.


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 17, 2006)

*air filter*

What is the best way to clean a air filter after each tank for a quick fix...then every gal or so of gas how do you really get the thing clean...any sugestions is welcome.

p.s. 361 with 20 inch bar does it all...then go for 460....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 17, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> What is the best way to clean a air filter after each tank for a quick fix...then every gal or so of gas how do you really get the thing clean...any sugestions is welcome.
> 
> p.s. 361 with 20 inch bar does it all...then go for 460....



Yes! Please! Just blowing them out with air doesn't do much of a job. I wind up washing them in gas which is a PITA.

Harry K


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 17, 2006)

*gas*

Wash with gas explain....


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 17, 2006)

Filters have changed over the years, and how you clean each type is different.


----------



## squisher (Sep 17, 2006)

Use only the coarse filters and skip the paper crap. If you're clogging your filters that much make sure to have a couple of spares with you so you're not wasting time on the job. When I worked in camps were the washing machine wasn't mine I'd throw my filters right in with my work clothes after rinsing them out and they come out looking new.

Oh yah you'll never regret purchasing your new Stihl.


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to agree with Mr. Mass about a stock 026, it is a good overall saw, but lacks when it comes to serious tree work. We have three, my guys don't like the one that is stock, too slow, they favor the 25's believe it or not. A modded 26 is a different story, the mods perk it up but still is nothing to get excited about. 

The 26 was the replacement for the old style 28's in Sthil's line-up, bad mistake in my opinion. The 26 is lighter but does not have the balls of the old 28's. It has been awhile since I have run an 024 Super or Wood Boss but have one in the rebuild pile, but it is safe to say to say that even on of these little saws would give a 26 a run for the money.

Larry


----------



## lawnmaniac883 (Sep 17, 2006)

The ms361 should be next, it is the smoothest saw I have ever used, also revs very well and has an excellent anti-vibe IMO.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 18, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> Wash with gas explain....



I blow off what I can (after splitting the filter if it is splittable - MS310), A couple ounces gas in clean coffee can and swish the filters around in it.

It really cleans up the cloth/wire type filters on the 041 and Husky 51.

Harry K


----------



## TreemanFJR (Sep 23, 2006)

You cant go wrong with what you have. As the others have said you need different saws for different applications. I go from the 200t straight to the 361. I am very impressed with the 361 that's why I own a couple of them. I have some 024's and 025 I let the groundies play which helps me worry a little less. I think the 460 is a great saw too. I really don't have any complaints about any of them. The 660....heh I was just about to get it the other day, but I'm glad I didn't because I really wouldn't be using it that much(but don't get me wrong it does look fun to play with!). There has only been a few times when I really needed more then a 460. Instead we are getting a new vermeer mini skid steer!!


----------



## newb (Sep 23, 2006)

I clean my filters by using very hot water with a little dish soap. I dont believe you can clean the paper ones (191). You should never use compressed air on a filter because it opens up the fibers. I also think a mistake some people make with saws is trying to run to big a bar for the head. On my 360 I use a 18" bar and my 660 I like to run a 25", although I do have a 32", the saw runs faster with the 25".


----------

